# Teat dip?



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

I'm looking for a good teat dip that won't hurt my goat and will disinfect good.
I have a tsc and cal ranch and IFA.
will this work?:
https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/product/dairyland-teat-dip-quaternary?cm_vc=IOPDP2
or this:https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/product/dairyland-chg-teat-dip-1-gal?cm_vc=IOPDP1


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

I would try the blue one first to see how that goes! Looks like really good stuff, however never used it, only cow dip! I dont think it would hurt her tho.


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

Ya I think I will.
there's this one too:https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/product/dairyland-1-2-iodine-teat-dip-1-gal?cm_vc=-10005
before I just used straight iodine but want something else


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

Also which one do you think would be best for the kids nursing still.
I will milk once in the morning and then let them nurse the rest of the day.


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

Well for cows we use iodione and the calf can still nurse, not real sure but maybe the 1-2-iodine teat dip one! Thats just my guess!!!!


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

I would do a lavender/tea tree dip in castille soap.


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> I would do a lavender/tea tree dip in castille soap.


quick question wouls that burn the little goats throat since they are still nursing?


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> I would do a lavender/tea tree dip in castille soap.


where do i get that or how do I make it? and it won't hurt the kids?


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

Spades said:


> quick question wouls that burn the little goats throat since they are still nursing?


If the goat is being milked out by the babies you don't really need a teat dip. Teat dips are mostly for the prevention of mastitis and if they are actively getting sucked on it there's much less chance so I would use something different, not a teat dip, just something to keep it clean. BUT, the dip itself will do no harm to the kids, but I would wipe it lightly after dipping so the kids aren't directly eating it. But while kids are still nursing, I prefer antibacterial wipes for their teats instead of a dip while babies are nursing.

TEAT DIP: 10 drops tea tree, 15-20 drops lavender, 2 TBSP castille soap. Add warm water until you get the desired amount (about a quart)

UDDER WIPES: 
Same ingredients, except in wipe form you will:

"To make your own goat wipes, find a food storage container (a coffee can will rust) that will hold a roll of paper towels that have been cut in half. Use only Bounty paper towels, anything else will just become a mushy mess. Cut a roll in half with a bread knife. Remove the cardboard tube. Place the half paper towel roll into the container, remove it, turn it over, and place it back in. To use your wipes, remove them from the center of the roll."

- Fias Co Farm


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> If the goat is being milked out by the babies you don't really need a teat dip. Teat dips are mostly for the prevention of mastitis and if they are actively getting sucked on it there's much less chance so I would use something different, not a teat dip, just something to keep it clean. BUT, the dip itself will do no harm to the kids, but I would wipe it lightly after dipping so the kids aren't directly eating it. But while kids are still nursing, I prefer antibacterial wipes for their teats instead of a dip while babies are nursing.
> 
> TEAT DIP: 10 drops tea tree, 15-20 drops lavender, 2 TBSP castille soap. Add warm water until you get the desired amount (about a quart)
> 
> ...


Thanks for the teat dip recipe. I will get some antibacterial wipes to use.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

healthyishappy said:


> Thanks for the teat dip recipe. I will get some antibacterial wipes to use.


Not just any wipes 

Homemade are best to ensure ingredients are safe and natural.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> If the goat is being milked out by the babies you don't really need a teat dip. Teat dips are mostly for the prevention of mastitis and if they are actively getting sucked on it there's much less chance so I would use something different, not a teat dip, just something to keep it clean. BUT, the dip itself will do no harm to the kids, but I would wipe it lightly after dipping so the kids aren't directly eating it. But while kids are still nursing, I prefer antibacterial wipes for their teats instead of a dip while babies are nursing.
> 
> TEAT DIP: 10 drops tea tree, 15-20 drops lavender, 2 TBSP castille soap. Add warm water until you get the desired amount (about a quart)
> 
> ...


I ise the sectiowned paper towels and a quart ball jar. The towels fold in half and go in. Half wipes at the beginning unless she is really dirty and the other side at the end. I use doterra liquid soapy stuffs. .

I also got a reciped from weep em n reap i think it was for an udder cream. I use more when i milk. Then she gets a tinny bit put on at the end.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

Awesome. I prefer young living's thieves oil cleaner to Doterra's.

I have an udder cream recipe


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)




----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

thanks everybody.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> View attachment 154007


The udder balm is pretty much the same minus the honey.


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

healthyishappy said:


> thanks everybody.


No problem!!!!


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

Sfgwife said:


> The udder balm is pretty much the same minus the honey.


The Manuka honey is very important. Antibacterial etc.


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> The Manuka honey is very important. Antibacterial etc.


Interesting, I would not think that honey would be antibacterial.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

Well, not all honey -- Manuka Honey has antiviral, anti-inflammatory and antioxidant benefits.


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

Oh ok


----------



## TexasGoatMan (Jul 4, 2015)

We use baby wipes to clean the teats before milking. We don't use anything with any chemical in it to clean with. Then after milking we spray with "Fightback", have not had any issues using it. Kids do not have any effects from it and nurse eagerly.


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

Thanks.


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

healthyishappy said:


> Thanks.


No problem!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

